# skin cancer ...



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

I have light skin; thus, am frequently dealing with skin cancers. They bother me awhile then go away; then return after a few months and bother me some more; then go away.

A few years ago I actually went t a dermatologist who sent me through surgery for a spot on my upper arm and on my nose; then to a plastic surgery for repair of the spot on my nose. Neither were melanoma; just simple skin cancers...if one can call a skin cancer "simple".

Anyway, does anyone know of a remedy that I could do at home for such things? (Now don't tel me to use skin block as I already know about that. I really don't want to go see another dermatologist; but will if I have to.) 

Thanks.


----------



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

Yes, I will send you a PM later today.


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

What kind of cancer are you talking about? As I understand it there are 3 kinds of skin cancer. One is deadly, one can be deadly and the third is more of a nuisance unless left untreated.

A friend just mentioned that he had some frozen on his face.

I'm going to a dermatologist on Monday for a full exam.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Won't know that fishhead unless I go see a dermatologist. Seems to be genetic in that mother had similar skin to mine and had quite a few "frozen" off her arms (one on face). These seem to be more of a nuisance; but don't know for sure.


----------



## Jillis (Sep 11, 2005)

I had a "Hot spot" on my face for several months. I decided to try using hydrated calcium bentonite clay on it. For several weeks, twice a day I put a little pack of it on the spot. It eventually went completely away. 
HTH!


----------



## Yvonne (Jan 29, 2003)

Don't mess with it! 
Two types can kill you! 
The one by your nose was not a simple procedure if you had to have plastic surgery. Just finished dealing with this with Dh who waited way to long for a couple of "spots". One his finger and the other on the back of the same hand.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

I must admit I am frightened about it. I've been putting a weakened solution of Tea Tree Oil on it 2 x daily for the last couple of days.


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

I've been having a pinched feeling in one armpit for a few months. That will get examined too.


----------



## ldc (Oct 11, 2006)

fishhead, a pinched feeling in the armpit could be a lymph node...it's good to get it checked out in any event. best wishes, ldc


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

David told me to stop waiting and get this spot looked at. So I went ahead and made an appointment with a surgical dermatologist. It is set for Dec. 14th and I am now worried the weather will keep me from keeping this. (It is a 3 hr drive "one way" to this doctor.)


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

ldc said:


> fishhead, a pinched feeling in the armpit could be a lymph node...it's good to get it checked out in any event. best wishes, ldc


That's what I'm thinking. Thanks.


----------



## wogglebug (May 22, 2004)

Cancer kills.

You can deal with it, or wait 'til it kills you. Your choice. No other options.


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

My Mom is prone to skin cancers. She prevents them with a big hat and long sleeves: I think it has been years since she had to have any removed. Fair skinned people do NOT do sun well!!!!!!!!!!!!

Once you have them you must treat them, though.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

I sent a picture of it to my dermatologist/MOH's surgeon; and he says it might not even be cancerous. I set up an appointment with him; but the weather prevented me from keeping it. (I had been putting Tea Tree Oil on it and that had made it look worse. When I decided to see a doctor, I stopped the TTO. Then the scab came off and the entire spot is so tiny and thin I can hardly see it now.)


----------



## Rain (Dec 29, 2010)

I had two basal-cell carcinoma tumours on my face, they developed in 2005, one under my nose too. As a child, I wasn't ever given sunscreen and I remember terrible burns all over my body during the summertime. The dermo told me that's what caused them now.

Basal cell is the one that isn't terminal, and the most widespread of the skin cancers. Squamous cell is next and can be fatal, and then there's melanoma. 

As far as I know, they don't go away with anything other than a surgical knife. My dermo did the procedures, it lasted maybe an hour. And the WORST part is the needle. Yeah, it stings after, a little bit. I have little scars, but they're white now and just look a little like wrinkles.

Personally though? I wouldn't try to treat them on my own because there is no way to tell if a cell is basal, squamous or melanoma - I mean, just by looking at it, you need to get a biopsy. I don't think it's worth the risk to be honest!


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Yes, I agree; and when the weather is pretty enough for the lengthy trip to be safe, I will make another appointment.


----------



## Rain (Dec 29, 2010)

I think that's wise Motdaugrnds. I know it's scary, and believe me, I'm not a fan of the medical profession, I won't go unless it's a last resort! I remember having that under-the-nose-tumour for a good 2 years before I got it checked. I thought it was a pimple, it was SOOO itchy, drove me nuts, and that's why I ended up going. I was shocked when he said very frankly "you have skin cancer". But after, when I looked up basal-cell carcinoma, I was relieved that's all it was.


----------



## NamasteMama (Jul 24, 2009)

Take vitamin D3 and lots of it. DO NOT use sunscreen, the micronized particles cause skin cancer and block absorbtion of vitamin D. Eat tons of leafy green veggies. Kombucha is a good drink as well. Don not eat sugar. Thank simple


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Thank you NamasteMama, I am taking quite a few supplementals that work better than Rx meds. Will need to google "Kombucha" as I've never heard of it.


----------



## puddlejumper007 (Jan 12, 2008)

i have been dealing with skin cancer, the spots that you thought go away and then come back. do not go away they are still there and will grow larger although they are slow growers i finaly got a all clear check up last time i went. had one burnt off years ago...not a good treatment.. thought it was gone and it grew back under the scar and it turned out to be a lot larger... so do not mess around with it. and it will take a lot of worry off you .


----------



## Rita (May 13, 2002)

Just read about eggplant used to treat skin cancers and CuradermBEC5. Have not tried either but thought the studies done on the eggplant were interesting.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

I think I will do some reading on this too.

One acquaintance who is very kind sent me some oleander elixir, telling me to pat it on once a day. I've only had the item for a few days and have not seen any evidence it is doing anything; but hoping it just take time.


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

Do not play games with skin cancer: it is very easy to treat in the early stages but fatal if it advances. Try the oleander if you wish, but not for long at ALL!


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Thank you for the warning Terri.


----------

